# Hollow Vessel Project



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Here is first try at a hollow vase using the Jamieson system.

It wasn't as easy as Lyle Jamieson shows it being done on the video, but I'm sure it will get easier. This vase is just a little over 8" tall. Just a couple of inches larger than the ones I used to make without the Jamieson system. As I get better, I will give larger vessels a try. It was fun making however. It is soaking now in a solution before drying. It was very wet wood. I cut he tree back in October at my parents home on Toledo Bend and was told it was an Elm tree. Kept it in a garbage can to keep from drying out and stop checking. Will post more when it is finished and ready to sit in the curio cabinet. It does have some beautiful grain to it. A little thicker than I like to make, but will get thinner as I get better also. It has about a 3/16" wall thickness and like closer to 1/8" thick but just wasn't too sure for my first try. I still like it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That looks great. I want to be able to make those!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice SK. Some beautiful grain there and I think it'll be just gorgeous when you put the finish on. Looking forward to seeing the finished vase!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep...looks real good!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

NOW WE ARE TALKING!!!!

SK...way to go! It looks great and will finish out to a great project. The J-System really takes the 'pucker up time' out of that deep turning. You have the Cadillac tool there and will love it! I think Bill Berry has plans for a smaller version for the JET Mini's. Thanks for the update and pics!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Also.....how do you guys keep your shop so clean!!???? 8*)


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea galvbay. This is the 12" version of the mini. I am supposed to get the extension once they release it. Hadn't released the extension bed the last time I checked. It has a model number but still coudn't get one yet. Will have to build a new cabinet to set it on as is quite a bit longer than the old mini versions with or without the extensions. That is why I got the mini version of the stabilizer support.

I clean very often while turning. Can't stand to stand in the pile of wood chips. Guess I have a little OCD myself. Shop vac stays busy when I turn.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

gb.......I think he did the turning outside and used his blower before rolling things back inside.........


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I still got shavings from July in my shop floor.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

VERY nice, Slip....Love the grain...and I wanna see it after finish is applied too...

Man..that's a formidable looking piece of machinery...No excuses now...LOL


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

wow, very nice. The whole vase is 3/16? How do you know when to stop cutting?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Used to use calipers, but with the jamieson system, it has a laser where you set the thickness wanted with laser and it shows you how thick it is. Works pretty good. Better than calipers and trial and error as I have made manyh errors and went too far plenty of times.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

OK, here it is. Finally got it finished. I soaked it in some PEG for 4 days. Washed the PEG off and started drying process. Dried inside house for about a week and decided to try a little microwaving. Did so several times and again dried inside house for a few more days and began the laquer finishing process. I don't know how many coats of laquer I sprayed on, but I do know I went through two full spray cans of laquer before finished with many sandings between every few coats. Came out great and like glass, but then buffed to a real glass finish using the Beall buffing system. Now sitting in my curio cabinet waiting on a brother or sister of which will be making soon I hope. Since my last project was a bust, ready to start another in next week or two. Hope it goes better than my last one. Anyway, here is the finish product.

Wood is Elm or at least that is what I was told it was.


Here is other side of vessel.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I love that finish. I have got to learn how to do that kind of turnings


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wonderful!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thats amazing, good job.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great job, Slip....I'm oozing with envy...

Ya done good !!!!!:cheers: 

jim


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful piece of work........I hope to one day to get a finish as nice as this. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Very, very nice! That finish is awesome. gb


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's beautiful...excellent work, you guys are amazing.

TH


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Beautiful work.




FishBone


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks all, Now I am trying something new here with an attempt at an animation of the project. First try and can see that it wasn't centered well and thought it was when I took pics. Anyway, here it is. Just can't stand to leave things alone. Hope you like concept anyway.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think it looks better moving around some like that. Might change the animation speed to 16. Just a hair faster. Then its not as jerky looking.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I think it looks better moving around some like that. Might change the animation speed to 16. Just a hair faster. Then its not as jerky looking.


Ok, Bobby, I tried to speed up but still some jerky. If I would have taken more pics, it would be smoother but I did it with 8 pics so no matter what, it does have some jerk and since it is not centered perfectly, it is more noticable. Next one will try to center better but in mean time, I sped it up a little and another a lot. The one with a lot, goes so fast, it is spinning the finish off the vase and slinging it all over the place. Kiddin, here is result. Watch for spinning debris on the fast one LOL. First one is better but second one makes me dizzy, but coudn't resist.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I agree if you had of centered it better it would look better LOL


----------

